# Need a a fillet knife



## hart8 (Apr 26, 2017)

I need a recommendation for a regular fillet knife.I don't keep many catfish,or crappie.When I do I usually fillet a few on the boat.My old boat had a cigarette lighter,and I did it with a mister twister brand electric...Something that's razor sharp right outta the box would be nice.Thanks guys,Hart

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Most guys use the American angler that I've seen but I still use mister twister. Lol


Good fishing to all!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

You say "regular fillet knife". Are you talking about a blade or electric? If blade, how good at sharpening are you?


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Good ole Mister Twister for me, I would probabaly hurt myself with a good fillet knife! I have seen a lot of praise from the other guys for the Bubba Knife


----------



## hart8 (Apr 26, 2017)

ChuChu said:


> You say "regular fillet knife". Are you talking about a blade or electric? If blade, how good at sharpening are you?


Yeah,a blade.I've got a couple of different ways to sharpen a knife."V" shaped jobs,and a Worksharp.Just wonderin' if the Sportsmans,Rapala,are any good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hart8 (Apr 26, 2017)

McSpoon said:


> Good ole Mister Twister for me, I would probabaly hurt myself with a good fillet knife! I have seen a lot of praise from the other guys for the Bubba Knife


The Bubba Knife..I'll check it out.Thanks!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I normally use electric knife, but I also have 3 Rapala's within reach. Also an Uncle Henry fillet knife.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Bubba knife is great.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If you read much about regular fillet knives, the name Dexter or Dexter-Russell comes up A LOT. They are very reasonably priced.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Whitebassfisher said:


> If you read much about regular fillet knives, the name Dexter or Dexter-Russell comes up A LOT. They are very reasonably priced.


X2

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Dexter Russell it is what most fish houses on the coast use. I have only had the white plastic ones. They have wood handle ones that I am told are even better.


----------



## Texas Outfitter (May 5, 2008)

+1 for Bubba Blade and Dexter


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> If you read much about regular fillet knives, the name Dexter or Dexter-Russell comes up A LOT. They are very reasonably priced.


I had a great Dexter-Russell....my grandson has it now. I have another one exactly like it, and it dulls rather easily. I also have a Bubba Blade. It was a gift. I use it, but no way I would have paid what it cost!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Some one said in last day or 2 that Academy had had 7" Bubba for14.99


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

cva34 said:


> Some one said in last day or 2 that Academy had had 7" Bubba for14.99


They did have, I ordered two then got an email saying they cancelled my order. Thanks Academy.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Rapala a good knife for the price and have been around a long time. They want an arm and a leg for the Bubba Blades.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

hart8 said:


> I need a recommendation for a regular fillet knife.I don't keep many catfish,or crappie.When I do I usually fillet a few on the boat.My old boat had a cigarette lighter,and I did it with a mister twister brand electric...Something that's razor sharp right outta the box would be nice.Thanks guys,Hart
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Not a game warden. Check on the legality of cleaning fish on the boat (or not). I know in saltwater it is illegal to clean until after you are docked or at final destination.


----------



## hart8 (Apr 26, 2017)

SSNJOHN said:


> Not a game warden. Check on the legality of cleaning fish on the boat (or not). I know in saltwater it is illegal to clean until after you are docked or at final destination.


Good thinking bubba.I sure will.One lake I fish has a slot limit on blues.Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, It is against the law to clean any game fish on a boat.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dexter for sure. Won't break the bank, easy to sharpen and stay sharp.


----------

